# Nike+ Move



## iloveipod (21 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Avis aux tout nouveaux possesseurs d'iphones 5s, 5c ou tout utilisateur sur iOS 7.

L'évolution promise par Apple de l'application nike, Nike+ Move est-elle disponible ? Si, oui, sent-on réellement la différence produite par le co-processeur M7 ? Devient-elle la meilleur app pour courir ?

Bref, quels sont vos ressentis ?

Merci à tous pour vos réponses


----------

